# Using a rubber coupling instead of PVC coupling



## sukhenkoi (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,

I am in the middle of doing a major bathroom remodel. I am replacing everything including floor, walls, bathtub, shower, pluming, etc.
I assembled and attached to a tub a waste& overflow drain unit and need connect it to a drain pipe. I need connect two 1-1/2 PVC pipes to make a straight line. Normally I would use a 1-1/2 PVC coupling and PVC glue. However, due to some limitations I cannot pull pipes out to insert and glue a PVC coupling, so I am thinking about using a 1-1/2" Rubber Coupling. I used it once 5 years ago to connect PVC pipes under one of my sinks and it still fine.
But this connection will be located underneath of my second floor bathtub and it won't be accessible from the second floor after I finish my project. So, I am a little concern about reliability of rubber couplings. 

Any opinion and experience with rubber couplings would help a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Just use a repair coupling. It doesn't have the little stop rib inside, so you just work fast. Primer, glue, slide it all the way on, then half-way back.


----------



## sukhenkoi (Apr 16, 2010)

I never saw repair couplings. I buy all plumbing supplies at Home Depot and Home Depot does not sell them. This time somehow I found a way to use a regular PVC 1-1/2 coupling, but next time I'll try to find and use a repair coupling.

Thanks a lot.


----------

